# Mbu puffer and 9 frontosas pics



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

.................................................


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

he looks great John!

them fronts are rockn


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

very nicely done.

You are going to be out of room in about 1 year


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

looks great man , are you gonna stick with these fish for awhile ?? lol


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

yes i like frontosas . im gonna get a 72L 36W 24H in the next year our so . im very aware that i need a tank soon but im goin no were near 1000g for a puffer i think thats stupid. when i get 72L 36W 24H i think that will be good for a while . thanks guys the rock i payed alot for but makes the tank look very nice


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> very nicely done.
> 
> You are going to be out of room in about 1 year


for the fronts our mbu LOL


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Carefull with the puffer. They like to nip fins! Keep an eye on him.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

nice tank johnny


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> yes i like frontosas . im gonna get a 72L 36W 24H in the next year our so . im very aware that i need a tank soon but im goin no were near 1000g for a puffer i think thats stupid. when i get 72L 36W 24H i think that will be good for a while . thanks guys the rock i payed alot for but makes the tank look very nice


dare you to say that on the puffer forum lol!

Very nice tank btw  and pretty mbu, his markings are very nice... makes me ask are you feeding him any pellets on the side?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

ya i feed him clam meat,clam in the shell , prawn, 3m pellets NLS. i feed him clam in the shell almost every day so his beak will be worn down. he like the large krill i feed frontosas to and he like crab legs


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

joker1535 said:


> Carefull with the puffer. They like to nip fins! Keep an eye on him.


ya i know LOL


----------

